# Top FC/AFC stud right now?



## FortLanding (Jan 2, 2022)

Have a female coming into heat around the end of January beginning of February. Must be eic clear as she is a carrier. Wondering what y’all think is the best stud right now in the country.


----------



## Vance_kaz (Nov 3, 2018)

What's your females pedigree? Let's start with that


----------



## FortLanding (Jan 2, 2022)

Vance_kaz said:


> What's your females pedigree? Let's start with that











HuntingLabPedigree


Online Labrador retriever pedigree database



www.huntinglabpedigree.com


----------



## FortLanding (Jan 2, 2022)

Vance_kaz said:


> What's your females pedigree? Let's start with that


This is the other female we have that is eic clear. She’s off of Buster Brown. HuntingLabPedigree


----------



## Vance_kaz (Nov 3, 2018)

HuntingLabPedigree


Online Labrador retriever pedigree database



huntinglabpedigree.com




I would use this stud for the first female
Then I would contact Chad baker to see if your 2nd female has a good enough pedigree to use some from Grady


----------



## FortLanding (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you for the info and help!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Best stud in the country or Best stud for your girls. Completely differnet Question IMO. At this time I don't know of a Flavor of the month; he who everyone is breeding too right now. But for the Second Girl the one that Carries Chocolate, Might consider Maestro or Preacher, Both have Grand Passes and Maestro is FC
HuntingLabPedigree
HuntingLabPedigree
Would cross back to Barracuda Blue Line (through Lands Ahoy) and Bottom side would add the Watermarks-lean mac which might balance quite nicely.

Might Look into FC HEX as well, Louisiana Black magic spell, carries both Chocolate and Yellow








HuntingLabPedigree


Online Labrador retriever pedigree database



huntinglabpedigree.com





For the first one might consider something out of POW akin to








HuntingLabPedigree


Online Labrador retriever pedigree database



huntinglabpedigree.com


----------

